# UPDATE: Cooked one of the "Canada" Geese



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2017)

Slipped back into the farm pond today to see if some mallards were in there due to the cold front.  They were, but sneaking up on them in range wasn't going to happen.  However, the geese weren't so lucky.  My first Canada geese too!  Thank you Lord!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 7, 2017)

I would have backed on out and hunted (killed them) there in the morning.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2017)

It was my only day until next weekend.  Not sure they would stick around for that long.  However, next weekend I will probably do just that.  I was hoping for some more ringnecks on the main part and was surprised that they(mallards and geese) were even there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice video one problem there ain't no Canadian geese.

There are Canada geese


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 7, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Nice video one problem there ain't no Canadian geese.
> 
> There are Canada geese



That is my biggest waterfowl pet peeve


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2017)

jay sullivent said:


> That is my biggest waterfowl pet peeve



Canada goose?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Nice video one problem there ain't no Canadian geese.
> 
> There are Canada geese



Learn something everyday.  Ya'll are going to have to put up with the deer hunter who is trying to learn how to hunt, identify, and name waterfowl.  Thanks for educating me.  Any other ducks or geese out there that are commonly mis pronounced or labeled?


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats and nice video, thanks for sharing , anybody eat these Canadian gooses?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2017)

Lot a folks don't like them but I eat them


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 7, 2017)

They are great for making jerky


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 7, 2017)

I love to eat them.  Congrats on your first!!!


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry  I'm so late with this post - but congratulations on your first "Canada" geese. That is such a special time in a hunters life. I still remember how excited my buddy and I were when we got our first geese.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2017)

Well I got a chance to cook one of the Canada geese this week.  I have heard how terrible they are to eat.  Not sure how people have prepared them to eat in the past, but all I can say is I hope to shoot more of them before the end of the season.  Maybe those who don't care for them left them out to long before butchering them or possibly didn't know how to cook them or a good recipe.  My family ate it up and asked for more.  Reminded me of any wild game red meat.  Tender and tasty!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 12, 2017)

What internal temp did you cook it to? It looks darn good.


----------



## casey0802 (Jan 12, 2017)

cooked perfect..... awesome


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> What internal temp did you cook it to? It looks darn good.



Not sure what the internal temp was exactly.  All I know is that many cooking videos or blogs suggest that we tend to overcook wild geese, ducks, and deer. With that in mind I treated it like a venison roast.  Work out very well.  I can tell you that I put it in a brine for about 10hrs before putting it on the grill(Med-high) for about 12-15 min before removing it and placing in a large frying pan with butter in order to sear it. After that let it rest for at least 3-4 min to let the juices spread out.


----------



## Pate55 (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice, looks good to me!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks good how was it in the taste department


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Looks good how was it in the taste department



It was great!  You know you have something when your picky eaters (kids) say they want more.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 13, 2017)

I've got several goose breasts in my freezer.  I'll definitely be trying this.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 13, 2017)

Chewbaka81 said:


> I've got several goose breasts in my freezer.  I'll definitely be trying this.



Go for it! Should be good.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 13, 2017)

I loved the video and the music was perfect! I've shot a few Canada geese and I wish I could get a few every year. I cook it whole in the crockpot then debone the meat and return it to the crockpot. Add salt, pepper and garlic salt to taste. Cut up Vidalia onion, bell pepper, and mushrooms and add to the pot. Add 1 can of cream of mushroom soup and 2 cups of rice. Let it cook until the rice is done and it is awesome. If I get another one I'm going to try your recipe next, looks like it would be delicious


----------



## GLS (Jan 13, 2017)

If  you cooked it another 10 minutes done, it would have tasted like a liver flavored shoe except tougher.    You gotta cook red meated game birds rare to medium rare.  Good to see someone else cook it right.  Gil


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 13, 2017)

GLS said:


> If  you cooked it another 10 minutes done, it would have tasted like a liver flavored shoe except tougher.    You gotta cook red meated game birds rare to medium rare.  Good to see someone else cook it right.  Gil



First, congrats on your first Canada geese!  Second, I second this statement on cooking red flesh game birds, it isn't necessary to cover birds in soup or onions to make them taste right on the plate but to each his own.

There are a number of light berry/jam sauces that will enhnace the rare, whole flavor of the birds, too.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 13, 2017)

*Bingo*



> . Reminded me of any wild game red meat.


You did good sir. Been telling the naysayers for years goose is just like venison! Now next time you get some more, grind it with a little beef fat and you will never buy ground beef(at least that's what they call it at the store) again.
Don't ever try and pluck and cook a whole goose(at least a Georgia resident one) the smell is awful, the fat is grassy, greasy. Pluck the breast, get the thighs(a little tougher but good), and treat it like venison!


----------



## kranich (Jan 27, 2017)

Sterling said:


> Not sure what the internal temp was exactly.  All I know is that many cooking videos or blogs suggest that we tend to overcook wild geese, ducks, and deer. With that in mind I treated it like a venison roast.  Work out very well.  I can tell you that I put it in a brine for about 10hrs before putting it on the grill(Med-high) for about 12-15 min before removing it and placing in a large frying pan with butter in order to sear it. After that let it rest for at least 3-4 min to let the juices spread out.



PM me please. interested in your brine. Thinking of doin


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2017)

kranich said:


> PM me please. interested in your brine. Thinking of doin



PM headed your way


----------

